# The Orange Cat(need some advice asap)



## RIP_Hammy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just so everyone knows I am new to this forum, and I am glad to be here.

for starters, there is this orange cat that has been a stray ever since he was a young kitten. I dont know if you would consider him feral because of the fact that he doesnt avoid any human contact(he is quite affectionate), nor does he act wild in any way, but he is in fact an abandoned pet, he is about 6 and a half years old.
today when I went to visit him(which I do everyday) on my street, I noticed that his hip was sticking out about 3 inches from where it normally would be, and this wound he has had on his right leg for three years is reopened and infected, his breathing is very erratic and the tip of his tail is broken, and I am pretty sure he has ear mights, fleas, and possibly worms(maybe causing to his eye infections??). nonetheless I know for a fact that he is suffering and I need a way to have him humanely put down. because I love this cat to death and hate to see him suffer.

so heres a few questions:

1.Would a humane society pick him up, or would he need to be delivered there?
2.How would they put him down?
3.Is there anything I can do to humanely relieve his suffering?

thank you for your time and help.

-scott


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, welcome and I'm sorry this sad event is cause for your first post. 

I suppose if you had to, you could shoot him, though when done right it is quick for the cat but can be traumatic for the shooter.
You may be able to get a Humane Society associate out there to trap him, but his condition sounds very dire, a I would recommend you trap him or put him in a cat carrier as soon as you can and take him to the Humane Society, because it doesn't sound like he can wait, this needs to be done right away.
Most places, I imagine would euth with the injection into a vein/artery, but if he is un-handleable, they may give him a shot or tablet that would imobilize him first and then administer the euth shot. Either way, staff will be present, holding him and talking to him as he goes. They may be quick and efficient, but they are compassionate, too. 
Another thing, don't YOU feel bad about doing this. What you are doing (_helping him over The Bridge_) is a wonderful gift you are giving him, because you care.

We took in a tomcat who was a feral wanderer for at least 9yrs before he showed up in our barn. He lived with us, as a retired housecat, for at least 4 years before we had to euth/bury him. Some feral/homeless cats get very lucky by finding people like us. The Orange kitty is lucky to have found you, who is willing to help him along.
I'll be thinking of you and the orange cat,
Heidi


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Scott so sorry this has happened. He is one fortunate cat to have your love and compassion. Each Humane Society is different. Mine refuses to take ferals since they only work with TNR people who are doing trapping/spay or neuter/releasing back to their managed feral colonies. They do not come out and get them. 

Or Try contacting a TNR group to help you get him and where to go,if you have a TNR group in your area. Some vets will take feral cats also. They might have a requirement on what kind of carrier or trap to bring him in. Check with them and arrange the appointment before you go get him.We will be thinking of you. Let us know how you make out.


----------

